# mastiff pups



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wadda think? my walking partner's daughters dog had pups -- 17 with 5 stillborn. They were carefully bred. There's a whole lotta dog in this pic


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

just beautiful!! I adore mastiffs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some cute little pups. That mom and grandma is going to be very busy with helping the puppies.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love them.... Where I work there is one named Louie that boards..... he is such a big baby!!!!And loves to sit on our laps....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> mom and grandma is going to be very busy with helping the puppies.


"grandma" (my walking partner-well, former walking partner) broke her hip day after they were born. She's in her late 50's, very good shape/active, diabetic, cancer survivor. She's being my training coach now for Bridger's OB II classes -- we do our "homework" at her house.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a HUGE litter for a Giant breed. Your friends will be "helping Mom" by bottle feeding for a while! LOL She'll need all the help she can get!

They look nice an healthy in that picture. How sweet!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Ohhhh I just love the one cuddling up near the mommy's head  How sweet


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,it a lot of pups!!!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Ohhhh I just love the one cuddling up near the mommy's head  How sweet


I was just thinking when I saw that how sweet it would be to crop in tight on that little pup with Mom.

Adorable- I love Mastiffs! That's going to be a full house when they get bigger LOL.
Hope your friends hip will heal quickly for her.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

DO THEY HAVE WEBSITE OR LINK WHERE WE CAN WATCH THEM GROW ?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

here's a scrunchy little face.

'Remember a few years ago there was national coverage about a Dane that had 17 (or so) pups? that was around here, too - owners worked where I did. Must be Mt. Rainier sending out big dog/big litter vibes.

T&T, no website - but I'll beg for pic updates


----------

